# Alttre fioriture



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2015)

Ce ne sono ancora due che devono fiorire, hanno entrambe uno stelo bello lungo, ma non ricordo i colori.
Vedremo.
Io sono sempre malata e sto come i pazzi.
Bronchite e febbre non passano.
Poi, ciliegina sulla torta, mi sono pure svegliata con gli occhi completamente rossi e doloranti.
Mi si sono spaccati dei capillari.
Cioè. Vaffanculo. Sono pure mezza cieca.
Oltre ad avere un aspetto da toccati i coglioni e non per auto erotismo.


----------

